# SPA turbo?any good?



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

loooking around google i see some good reviews

Anyone here have experience ?

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spa60tuch.html


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

You will learn to hate the .63 housing if your putting it in a VR. Other than that, I have not heard anything bad about them, but also have not seen any builds or know anyone running one. Does it have a warranty?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

idk.I like the .63 on my 2.0 lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I think thats a great price as SPA is still selling them at $699.

I haven't heard anyone running these eithe but from what i've read, they've been in the turbo game for 20+ years. They cast & machine their own stuff and IIRC, the Brazilian guys use these on their big HP Gol's

@bout Warranty...




> Limited Warranty
> SPA TURBO warrants to the original purchaser of its Turbocharger Products that such Turbocharger Products will during the Warranty Period and subject to the Limitations and Exclusions, comply with all applicable specifications and be free from defects in materials and workmanship.
> 
> SPA TURBO's liability is limited to the repair or replacement, at SPA TURBO'S option, of any warrantable product returned prepaid with a complete service history, if found by SPA TURBO to be defective in material or workmanship. All replacement units shall be rebuilt units similar in quality to the unit replaced.
> ...



and...


> To ensure a valid warranty, SPA Turbo products must be purchased at an Authorized SPA Turbo Dealer. (If you're not sure if a dealer is "authorized," call SPA Turbo USA at (321)-251-7126 , and ask.) Please be cautious of purchasing SPA Turbo products from other Ebay stores that are not authorized dealers and will NOT be able to honor warranty! The warranty is not transferable, that means it applies only to the original purchaser. If you purchase your product from a private individual or an Ebay store that is not an authorized dealer, that product will NOT come with authorized factory warranty, no matter what the seller implies.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Well, what I said is not 100% true, if its going to be a low boost simple fun DD then you may like the quick boost. After switching from the .63 to the .82 there is no tuning back for me, boost is so much smother now. Third gear doesn't fall off anymore either, which is a plus. I did go 12.016 on a .63 though, I don't think it had much left in it, choking up top of third and fourth. We will see what happens tomorrow if the weather holds out for some pases.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

Spa does make a very nice turbo....

if you have any questions just email dave @ speedmaxperformance.com
Very helpful guy:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

mine was good...for a while.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> mine was good...for a while.


Elaborate please?


----------



## Live Fast (Jul 10, 2007)

I ran a SPA manifold on my VRT for a few years, never had any issues. That's a pretty good price on that turbo..


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

Bringing this back up due to Blackforest's sale this black friday. What do you guys think of running this setup for a VR shooting for 350 - 400 whp... 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spa70tu.html

Is this the best option.. the SPA7000 with a .96A/R???

Looks like a good deal to me... any feedback would be awesome


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

You get what you pay for... I'd stay away from SPA, but that's just me  

Get one; see how long it takes to blow up; then pray it didn't spit anything into your motor :beer: 

Get a precision bro


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

mine did a great job.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Uhh really?? Cuz I remember seeing a thread you made where you chewed one up in somelike less than 500 miles.BUT Ohh yay a warranty! Pfft you wouldn't catch me rocking one of those pos turbos. Sorry wayyy too much bad to outweigh the good. 

If your gonna do it, build it right the first time :thumbup:

Edit: the reason why I pieced my turbo setup together was not so that i could find the cheapest stuff out there but so that I could get quality parts all the way round. start with a bad turbo, things won't end well. Show me an spa making 500+hp on a Vr, please!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

dub_slug said:


> Uhh really?? Cuz I remember seeing a thread you made where you chewed one up in somelike less than 500 miles.BUT Ohh yay a warranty! Pfft you wouldn't catch me rocking one of those pos turbos. Sorry wayyy too much bad to outweigh the good.
> 
> If your gonna do it, build it right the first time :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: the reason why I pieced my turbo setup together was not so that i could find the cheapest stuff out there but so that I could get quality parts all the way round. start with a bad turbo, things won't end well. Show me an spa making 500+hp on a Vr, please!


yea...**** happens with lots of companies. I've seen plenty of Bullseye/Borg Warner turbos fail in less than 1k miles. It happens. One recently failed within 300miles. Oh how about Precision and their oil seal failures? How about Comp turbo and their bearing failures? You need to have a better understanding of what you are talking about before you try and throw me under a bus. Just because you spend alot of money doesnt mean you will have something last forever.:beer: 

In my case there was a casting flaw in the SPA turbine housing that broke off eating the wheel. Bearings and compressor wheel were in pristine shape and i was well above 350whp on that one on an 8v.
Now i'm running an $125 Holset HX35 off a damn diesel school bus making well over 400whp at 30psi and have been for the last 15k miles.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Now i'm running an *$125 Holset *HX35 off a damn diesel school bus making well over 400whp at 30psi and have been for the last 15k miles.



I'm jealous! Definitely like to hear of budget minded builds that are able to perform on par with more expensive - "vortex approved" builds. :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'm not trying to throw you under a bus. These guys are asking for real advice on a product that you say " did a great job" maybe give them some real experience like about the casting flaw :thumbup: 

I believe the sealing problems with pte was with the dbb units. I've got a journal bearing. I'm also not saying precision is better than anybody else, but for the price can you really beat it?? For another $350 you get a billet compressor wheel, most have 3 different compressor housings to choose from, and tons of t3 or t4 a.r. configurations to suite just about anybody

Those new Borg Warners are surely pretty aren't they


----------

